# /dev/rtc problem... [solved]

## orange_juice

Hallo,

I have an Assus Crosshair Nforce 590 and I apparently have an issue with my /dev/rtc...

```
       #hwclock --systohc --debug

hwclock from util-linux-2.12r

hwclock: Open of /dev/rtc failed, errno=19: No such device.

No usable clock interface found.

Cannot access the Hardware Clock via any known method.

```

I tried the solution of 

```
mknod /dev/rtc c 10 135
```

 that according to this site could do the trick, but... zip!   :Rolling Eyes: 

How can I manage this situation?

From /usr/src/linux/.config:

```
# Real Time Clock

#

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc"

#

# RTC interfaces

#

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL=y

#

# RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Fri, 24 Nov 2006 23:50:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig buildpkg distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://files.gentoo.org http://files.gentoo.org ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uoi.gr/mirror/OS/gentoo/ http://ftp.uoi.gr/mirror/OS/gentoo/ http://ftp.physics.auth.gr/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.physics.auth.gr/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ "

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en en_GB el uk"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.10.20/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi akode alsa amr aotuv arts asf asterisk audiofile avi berkdb bindist bitmap-fonts bzip2 bzlib cairo cddb cdparanoia cdr cpudetection cracklib crypt css ctype cups curl curlwrappers dbus divx djbfft dlloader dmi doc dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread ecc effects elf elibc_glibc encode esd exif expat fam fame ffmpeg firefox flac flash fontconfig fortran fpx gd gdbm gif gimp gimpprint gmedia gphoto2 gpm graphviz gs gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ieee1394 imlib inkjar input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse java jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde kernel_linux lcms ldap lesstif libcaca libwww linguas_el linguas_en linguas_en_GB linguas_uk live lm_sensors logitech-mouse lua lzo mad mbrola mikmod mjpeg mmap mng modplug motif mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi musepack musicbrainz nas ncurses neXt network nls noamazon nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia odbc offensive ogg oggvorbis openexr opengl pam pcre pda pdf perl png povray ppds python qt3 qt4 quicktime rdesktop readline realmedia rpm rtc ruby sametime scanner sdl session slp smartcard smp smux sndfile snmp sockets speex spell ssl tcl tcltk tcpd tetex theora tidy tiff tk truetype type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU utf8 v4l v4l2 vcd vdr video_cards_fbdev video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga vorbis wmf wmp wxwindows x264 xanim xine xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc yv12 zeroconf zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Kind regards,

orange_juiceLast edited by orange_juice on Sat Nov 25, 2006 3:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## whiskas

You need 

```
CONFIG_RTC=y

```

in your kernel config.

Actually, HPET is a good idea, too:

```
CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

```

----------

## orange_juice

Yup!!!

This is it!

Thank you for your help.

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

